# Looking to Buy Mini Donkey, What do I look for ?



## Shanon

I am looking to buy a mini donkey, mainly as a pet but I think it would be fun to show. Most of the ones I have looked at, have cow hocks and splay legs. This has been at several farms, so is this something that is standard in the mini donkeys ? What do I look for in conformation ? Is there some pics that I could see so I know what I am looking for ? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

Shanon said:


> I am looking to buy a mini donkey, mainly as a pet but I think it would be fun to show. Most of the ones I have looked at, have cow hocks and splay legs. This has been at several farms, so is this something that is standard in the mini donkeys ? What do I look for in conformation ? Is there some pics that I could see so I know what I am looking for ? Any help would be appreciated


Cow hocks are really common acutally, vary rarely do you find a donkey that has perfect strait legs. Lucky my brood jennet has vary sturdy legs. Alot of donkey's legs are screwed up, because people don't know how to take care of there legs correctly as young donkeys, and it's permanent damage done.

I think getting a mini donkey would be really good. I love mine, and showing is alot of fun!

I'm going to ask this, plese don't feel obligated to answer. But do you live near Vermont? There is a vary well known, established mini donkey breeder, and i would suggest them, they are vary nice, and have lovely stock.


----------



## h2t99

Most donkeys that I have seen are cow-hocked to a degree. I have a couple that are only slightly and another that I rescued that is worse. Where do you live, we may be able to recommend some breeders!! Also you can look on lovelongears.com they list breeders!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

butt Prin Acres has amazing lines, I love them, great people. and veary reputable! i would deffinetly get a mini donkey from them! um, any donkey that has there lines is going to be quality


----------



## Shanon

Ok, there is another thing I did not know. Is there a registery for Donkeys ? What is a normal price range for a Mostly Pet quality ? I live in South Central Indiana in a little town called Bedford. We have 2 Mini Mares, if I get a jack he would be Gelded, if we get a Jenny she would probably never bred. I am reading that they can be quite stubborn and different in training then a mini, are there books on training Donks ???

Thanks for all your help

Shanon and Gang


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm

Shanon said:


> Ok, there is another thing I did not know. What is a normal price range for a Mostly Pet quality ? I live in South Central Indiana in a little town called Bedford. We have 2 Mini Mares, if I get a jack he would be Gelded, if we get a Jenny she would probably never bred. I am reading that they can be quite stubborn and different in training then a mini, are there books on training Donks ???
> Thanks for all your help
> 
> Shanon and Gang


Is there a registery for Donkeys ? - Yes, ADMS (Lovelongears.com) NMDA, idk there website off the top of myhead.

What is a normal price range for a Mostly Pet quality ? - Well a Gelded Jack can be anything from 500 bucks to 6k, it depends on the quality. For Jennets... it all depends.

I am reading that they can be quite stubborn and different in training then a mini, are there books on training Donks ??? - First off, donkey's aren't stubborn, they are smart and use both sides of there brain, and like to think things out, unlike a horses that just spooks. I prefer to train donkeys over horses, but it can be frstrating, you need lots of patience. Donkeys love reward, and all there training should be reward baced, Oats is the best treats to use! I my mind, Meridith Hogges is the best donkey trainer out there, Lucky3ranch.com I love her, she sooo good with the donkeys and mules, if you want any books about donkeys, she is the one to buy the from, she had a set of training, that can be used with donkeys and Mules, i do suggest geting them, on RFD-TV they had her show on "training donkeys and mules" i love it and use her stratigies every day with my donkeys!


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN

Shanon,

Hello, I don't normally frequent the Donkey Talk forum, but we just purchased a young miniature Jack. I saw your post and while reading it discovered you were in Bedford, Indiana. I am in Linton, Indiana (Greene county) not too far away from you. Also my family came from Lawrence county. Have you lived there long?? If so I would be interested in knowing your family name and I would be glad to share my families names to see if you might know any of them.

We purchased our mini donkey from Dinkys, it is an amish auction in Montgomery, Indiana. Are you familiar with it?? The animals that come through there don't usually have papers, but they usually come from a local farm. We got our little "Cracker Jack" for $50 last night. We have 7 miniature horses too. (2 yearling mares, 2 weanling fillies, 2 yearling stallions, and 1 soon to be gelding). Dinkys auctions are every friday night at 6PM. You never know until you get there what they have to auction off, so it is just hit or miss. They auction off all kinds of merchandise and just about any kind of animal you want, except dogs and cats. You can PM me for directions if interested.

Another place to get mini Donkeys that have papers in Indiana is at a farm outside of Greencastle, Ty Sutherland. He has sales at his place too. If you PM me I can give you his phone number and directions to his place.

We are always glad to meet mini horse and donkey owners in the area, you are welcome to come and see our babies any time.

Here is a picture of our little "Cracker Jack".


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

If you go to www.gotdonkeys.com, you will be able to find all the breeders (and also alot of individuals) that post donkeys for sale in Indiana. As for buying book, I would suggest using the registries. IMDR has a very good book out "Caring for your miniature donkey". Prices, will vary, but you should be able to find a nice pet gelded jack in your area for between $100. to 350.00. Alot of times people will just look for homes for them as well, or like was mentioned a auction. There are alos alot of donkeys in Illinois. I bought two of mine from there. I am in north east Wisc.

If you go thru some older threads you should find some topics on training, I know I have posted on tips for training in the past. I would NOT suggest you use oats for any type of training reward! Your donkey needs to learn without ANY rewards other then praise for a job well done! Giving a reward everytime will end in a nippy donkey, also if you do want to occassionally give a treat, animal crackers (yes, the kind you would buy for kids...lol..) work great and are a good low calorie snack for a donkey. REMEMBER, donkeys do not need any grain unless they are being worked, or there is a NEED to grain one (nursing, etc) a donkey will develope a crest easy on grain. Donkeys are not stubborn, they are very inquisitive and must be 150% sure of everything that is being asked of them before they will do it. If you take all there training in "baby steps" you will end up with a happy, well trained pocket pet of a donkey who wont be able to please you enough. Always remember to keep your hands low when working with a donkey or you will be coming across as aggressive to your donkey and it will be alot harder to make him understand what is being asked of him to do.

All of my donkeys with the exception of one rescue has nice straight legs, however alot of donkeys do seem to have some degree of being cowhocked.

When you start to look for a donkey you will want to try to stay away from some of the more common conformation faults, if you plan on showing or breeding. Some faults would be:

HEAD~The head looks to large for the rest of the donkey, floppy ears, eyes look tiny, roman nose and a thick muzzle,

NECK~ to short or a thick neck.

BODY~to long or to short of a body, narrow chest, or sway back

LEGS~ try to buy a donkey with as close as possible nice straight legs, (fronts and backs) cowhocked, they should not toe in or out. (bt if its not too bad, alot of times this can be corrected with corrected trims)

HOOVES~ donkey hooves are not trimmed like a horses hooves are. A donkey hooves are more upright, but yet not too upright, they also should not be walking on there heels. The farrier you use should be familiar with donkeys and know how to trim for the right angle. Another thing to watch for is either long or short upright pasterns, or club feet.

One last thing, I always look at is the teeth, the bite (either over or under ) shouldnt be more then 1/4". I am sure there are many more, but, these come to mind.

If your looking for a pet only donkey just remember he is only going to be a pet and dont need to be perfect, he will love you and be just as happy pleasing you as a perfect show donkey. So, if you find a donkey you cant live without, and he has a few faults, as long as they dont interfer with his health. Go ahead and buy him, and he will love you for overlooking his imperfections! To know a donkey is to love a donkey! JOhn and Charlotte, what a beautiflul little fellow you have. CONGRATS



Corinne


----------



## ponyarab

Hi Shanon,

I don't think the donkeys are stubborn as they are very smart and it does take patience to train them. For training I give my donkey treats as I use clicker training with him and he is doing fantastic and does not bite. I know that some people say not to give treats but if you will check out Meredith Hodges at the Lucky 3 Ranch she does give treats as rewards for training and she has been training mules and donkeys for years and I consider her an expert in this field. I know that donkeys bond closely with their owners so you might want to think about getting a young one. Good luck in your search and post pictures when you get your new donkey.


----------

